# Gap in door jamb and casing



## carpitect (Jun 15, 2011)

The best way to close the gap is with jamb extensions. It's the type of job that is a little tedious and requires some carefully attention to get it right. 

Rip some thins strips of wood to 3/8" thick x the thickness of the door jamb, probably 5/8". Be sure to keep the end grain against the existing jamb. If the existing door jamb doesn't have a rounded edge, you can attach the jamb extension to the jamb using strong wood glue and clamping it in place for a couple hours. Then sand it down to a nice flush finish and re-attach the door casing. 

If the existing door jamb has somewhat rounded edges you can set the jamb extension back an 1/8" to match up with the edge of the door casing, effectively thickening the edge of the casing to close the gap. 

The alternative would be to get some new, thicker casing and rabbet the back to have a thicker edge against the door jamb.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Another way would be to place the door trim were it should be, using a pencil mark the back edge of the trim on the wall. Using your hammer flatten the drywall that will be behind the trim but not past the pencil line. This will let the trim touch the jamb on the front edge. Now when you go to cut the molding you will have to adjust the miter cut as there will be a gap in the miter when you put the molding in place. Take two scrap pieces and adjust the cut until it fits like you want. This is not the best way but it is another way to fix the problem. Give it a try with scrap to see if you can handle the angle the trim will look on the wall before cutting up a whole piece of molding. 

If it were my home I would do just like carpitect advised.


----------



## MarcW (Jul 8, 2011)

jamb extensions is what I was thinking. I'm trying to save all the casings. Thanks


----------



## DBSConstruction (Jul 8, 2011)

Cut the frame free. Push it to one side so it is flush with drywall then add your extension wood to only one side.


----------



## DBSConstruction (Jul 8, 2011)

The easiest way is to just put in a new frame. O, and I bet there's actually less than a 1/2" on each side because paneling is about 3/16" you might just be able to caulk the gap with white interior acrylic after the trim is up. (See pic)


----------



## MarcW (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies

DBS - I only have one side of the frames exposed anyways, so I'll only have to add to one side of the jamb. Gap is too big for caulk.. 5/16" - 3/8"


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

If you add the extensions on the hinge side, you'll restrict the door from opening all the way. Not much, but enough to crack the frame out at 180 degrees.


----------

